# Malinois Pedigrees and IC



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been playing around with the Inbreeding Coefficients (IC) on my dogs, working on fleshing out their pedigrees in my pedigree database. The 2-3 or 3,3-4 type stuff isn't hard, running the actual IC numbers is a little more interesting. Luckily my program does that for me  

Does anyone know the real parents for Mango du Moulin de Tombroek? Half the websites say Oke van't Muizenbos x Typsie and the other half say Kawa des Deux Pottois x Lisa du Moulin de Tombroek. He's far enough back to not make much difference either way, but I'd still like my data to be correct.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

And another one
*B'Torro* NVBK 1700390 mother is *Y'Jenny* NVBK 16258 but I can't find anything on the father or the mother's parents.


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

crickets! Good question Kadi. Let me know if you ever find out!

F


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Ask Freddie as he's the breeder. Maybe if you order a bunch of equipment he'll tell you. :wink:


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> And another one
> *B'Torro* NVBK 1700390 mother is *Y'Jenny* NVBK 16258 but I can't find anything on the father or the mother's parents.


B'Torro is an Oke vh Muizenbos grandson from the father's side.
His mother Y'Jenny comes from Belgian Kennel Club bloodlines


----------



## Astrea Wind (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anybody know if there are no puppies from the World FCI Champion Bendix?


----------

